# You would think,,,,,,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I just don't get it. You would think the government would embrace the survivalist prepper, No really.
Think about it if there were a true national emergency of any kind the prepper would be 
one less mouth to feed,shelter and take care of. Some might even take in a refugee.
I know it may go ageist the preppers code of survival but I don't think I could turn down a hungry
child or widow. So why do they dislike us so much? Look at Katrina,, What if just half of those people
had a months worth of supplies put back. I think that with the knowledge that help was on the way 
most would have shared. Even after a major flood most of my supplies would still be good.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

From the government's perspective, it is not about your survival. They do not care one iota whether you live or die. From their perspective, they only care that IF you live, you can be controlled. If you do not need them, you cannot be controlled. If you have guns, you are even more of a threat. If they decide to ration food, what the hell do you care if you have a year or two worth stocked in your basement and the means to produce an indefinite supply beyond that? They do not like that.They want you dependent. If you are dependent, you are easy to control. If you are independent, you are impossible to control.

Do not mistake your government's actions as "looking out for the good of the people". They are not. They are looking out for the good of the government. They may have been hired to look out for the good of the people, but that is not what they do.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, just look at what they did such a great job on......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................crickets.chirping........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................fadeout..........................


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually - and I got a chance to see some of what they were looking at at both the local and state level. - they're concerned with keeping the framework of the united states functioning. I know it seems harsh and cruel but in the long run it really isn't individuals that matter it's things like a system of transportation, a system of medical care, a system of protecting the public - fire, police, EMS. 

the harsh reality is that if those functions are not made to work - even at the local level - then the death toll and suffering will be on a scale that most will not be able to comprehend.

Some time when you have a couple of hours pull Pat Frank's Alas Babalyon. Yeah it's set in the very early 60's and 95 doesn't exist. But just take a read and see what he was predicting back then and carry it forward to today.

Preppers like us will definitely have an advantage over the general population but even 90% of us aren't ready for a 5 - 20 year recovery period. And remember your heart is going to break for every family with a little one that you have to turn away cause you can't save them all.

I'm goingto guess that our suicide rates are going to skyrocket.


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

FEMA isn't about recovery or aid, it's about damage control and media images, how can the story be spun......

People who are prepared are wild cards that can't be controlled or pigieon holed, they cause embarrasement to the authorities. Sarge7402 is correct in that it's about systems and functions, people are just a side show. Systems, functions, and framework are sources of power and control, symbols of authority that are valued over those they are suppose to assist. DHS is there to protect the systems, not the people thus the arms and equipment they have no business owning unless they expect to have to subdue a restless population and control them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The government does not do well when the population is independent of them.
Being self sufficient, and realizing they are too large and do too little, is dangerous to their future existence.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Helping people should not be against anyone's code. I like the idea of bundling essentials and sending able bodied people on their way. If I find an abandoned child I guess I just took on some new help.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I think Inor and Kauboy have pretty much nailed it here. I firmly believe the Government fears most what it can not or may not be able to control. Without control they can not maintain their power and that scares the shit out of them!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO all you have to do is look at how the government has bound the "less fortunate" by giving them hand outs to the point where they seem incapable of subsisting with out the handouts from the government. I believe Dr Carson, used the term "enslaved"


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The government does not do well when the population is independent of them.
> Being self sufficient, and realizing they are too large and do too little, is dangerous to their future existence.


Exactly! We often think of people being on the government teat, but the government is really on the peoples teat. And if you are independent and self sufficient you are less likely to offer up a teat for Uncle Barry or whom ever is running the show.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> From the government's perspective, it is not about your survival. They do not care one iota whether you live or die. From their perspective, they only care that IF you live, you can be controlled. If you do not need them, you cannot be controlled. If you have guns, you are even more of a threat. If they decide to ration food, what the hell do you care if you have a year or two worth stocked in your basement and the means to produce an indefinite supply beyond that? They do not like that.They want you dependent. If you are dependent, you are easy to control. If you are independent, you are impossible to control.
> 
> Do not mistake your government's actions as "looking out for the good of the people". They are not. They are looking out for the good of the government. They may have been hired to look out for the good of the people, but that is not what they do.


You're exactly right. Our government views anyone that is capable of independent thought or action as a threat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> You're exactly right. Our government views anyone that is capable of independent thought or action as a threat.


As well they should. Perhaps if they felt that threat more often, we the people would be suffering less by their hand.

"Where the people fear the government you have tyranny. Where the government fears the people you have liberty." - John Basil Barnhill (Debate on Socialism - 1914)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Soldier said:


> FEMA isn't about recovery or aid, it's about damage control and media images, how can the story be spun......


FEMA was originally formed solely to keep the government safe and running in case of an attack on the scale of a nuclear event striking Washington. While they have branched out to helping citizens, that is not their primary purpose. That expansion is simply to justify more government bureaucratic worker drones to keep the populace under observation/control.
I have seen the pictures of the opulent underground facility FEMA maintains to keep the government in business in case of society failure. It is public record, I'm sure a google search will bring it up.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

While the FEMA website lacks info for self defense, the preparedness link is helpful for the beginner. 
However, if someone needs assistance I would suggest going to some church organization. My moms church out of Mountain Home Arkansas, was on the scene near New Orleans before FEMA.... And they won't steal your guns.
Mobile link: http://m.fema.gov/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> FEMA was originally formed solely to keep the government safe and running in case of an attack on the scale of a nuclear event striking Washington. While they have branched out to helping citizens, that is not their primary purpose. That expansion is simply to justify more government bureaucratic worker drones to keep the populace under observation/control.
> I have seen the pictures of the opulent underground facility FEMA maintains to keep the government in business in case of society failure. It is public record, I'm sure a google search will bring it up.[/QUOuote
> I know this is an older thread, They don't really think they'll come out from the bunker and assume control!!?? We all know where they are, or is that what they want us to think? Either way, stupid is as stupid does. Tons of money spent on something will never provide them any security!!!


----------

